# Poults



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Has anyone have any idea how the reproduction went this spring. In all my travels I have not seen many young out and about yet. What have you been seeing. I saw alot of birds during spring season which was really nice and I hope the population continues to increase. This bird has filled a void in my hunting left by little or no grouse and pheasants in northeastern part of the state.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

the hatch here in belmont county must have been good the neighbors have been cutting the hay off and i have been seeing alot of hens with little ones running around!


----------



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

seen 4 different flocks of at least a dozen each
in lorain county today


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have seen alot of poults here in ashtabula co, have been getting alot of trail cam pictures of them to. should be a good year again next year!


----------



## crappie jack (Jan 7, 2008)

between clinton and warren countys seems to be good to quit good seen at least 100 birds sat. n sun. deer hunting


----------

